# Looking for Ashwagandha Essential Oil



## Jenn Lee (May 24, 2018)

I'm looking to purchase Winter Cherry (Ashwagandha) Essential Oil for making a very special soap.  Does anyone have any ideas on where I could get this?  

What I want is the scent of the oil for a soap.  If I can't find the essential oil, is there any way to get the scent of this into a bar of cp soap?

Thanks!!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 24, 2018)

https://mokshaessentials.com/collections/essential-oils/products/ashwagandha-oil

Here's one I found.  It's a root, what does it smell like? The one description I found said it smelled horse-like.    Just curious.


----------



## Jenn Lee (May 24, 2018)

Oooo, how exciting!!!  Thank you shunt2011!!  I'm going to check it out.  I've been able to find extracts, tinctures, and powder - even the root itself, but no essential oil.  So, and feel free to chuckle about this, but I'm a horse lover and I've been dreaming about making/getting a perfume, soap, something that smells like leather, clover, and horse (sweat) forever. Way before I even thought I would ever make soap.

The other day I was looking through the Mountain Rose Herbs catalogue and saw a few things, like ashwagandha, that I'd never heard of before.  Thought I'd learn a few things so I looked them up and when I came across a couple of articles that say ashwagandha smells like horses - I knew I had to try and get some.  I'm stupid excited if I can pull this soap off!!!  

Granted, I doubt there are many folks out there that love the smell of horse, but it's a really gentle smell (depending on what they eat and how sweaty they are!).  I am hoping to make a very mild smelling soap that is heavier on the clover with notes of leather and horse.  It would make me soooo happy!!

I'm a bit skeptical about some of the articles that I've read in regards to the "snake oil" properties of ashwagandha, but it doesn't matter to me, I just want the smell of it. Someone mentioned that winter cherry and ashwagandha are not the same thing, but I keep coming across several articles that say they are?  Not sure about that.  I haven't spotted any winter cherry essential oil either though.

If anyone has clarification or knows where to easily get the scent of a horse in a bottle, let me know!!

Cheers!


----------



## Jenn Lee (Jun 11, 2018)

I wanted to post an update for anyone who was interested in the Ashwagandha oil.  I ordered from Moksha, https://mokshaessentials.com/collections/essential-oils/products/ashwagandha-oil along with a few other items because shipping.  I was so excited to smell the oil, which is labeled Winter Cherry, I might add.  It does not smell like a horse.  It might smell like horse urine?  But I thought it distinctly smelled like cement after a rain.  I don't think it's terribly unpleasant or strong, and I still put it in some cp soap.  Can't say it maintains a very strong odor, but I didn't add that much because who wants soap that smells like cement?

Anyways, I might find another use for it.  After all, depending on what website you're looking at it's supposed to cure everything from cancer to hpv (so ridiculous).  LOL


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 11, 2018)

"In Sanskrit ashwagandha means “the smell of a horse,” indicating that the herb has the potential to impart the vigor and strength of a stallion. The root of the plant is also reported to have a smell reminiscent of horse sweat.  "
Maybe this is where your translation search got scewed a bit.

Ashwagandha is known to help people strengthen their immune system after illness, chemotherapy, or surgery. It is a highly effective, evidence-based remedy for anxiety and stress—by lowering cortisol levels and mimicking the inhibitory neurotransmitter GABA.

It is NOT a cure all and sure you can find that on the Web but then you can also read that CP soap cures a broken arm 
It is part of the Whole body heal and yes used to help cancer patients keep their inner bodies stronger.

I am not sure why you would want to scent with this and not sure it will work well in CP or HP soap.
Also not even sure what the Skin safety amount would be.


----------



## Rune (Jun 11, 2018)

I did try ashwagandha. It is illegal in Norway, so I bought on iHerb. Supposed to be so great for everything. Well, did it work? No, I did not get any more energy or anything. I have energy like a 90-year old or something, so I have tried allsorts of things, nothing really works. Anxiety and stress, no, it did not do any good for that either. But for scent in soap, yes, that might work well.


----------



## Jenn Lee (Jun 11, 2018)

Interesting responses.  Lin, do you have any links to sources?  I'd be very interested in trying the oil out for my anxiety.  I originally wanted the oil to make a cp soap that smells of clover, leather, and horse.  I hoped the oil, which is made from the root, did in fact smell like a horse as I read the sanskrit translation, but also saw on a few different websites that it might smell like a horse. 

And Rune, what form did you take it and how much for how long? Also, any idea why it is illegal in Norway?  I don't know if this will work for you, but anytime I get a B12 shot at the doctor's, I feel like the energizer bunny for about a week.  It's common to get a shot of B and some steroids to help overcome certain minor, but annoying illnesses, for me bronchitis.  After I get the shot, I can barely sleep for a week, so maybe too much.  The steroids don't do the same thing, so I assume it's mostly the B.

As for the cp soap that I used the oil in, it has a gentle smell mostly of clover, but you can get a base note of the ashwagandha and leather.  Not sure if it will last, the soap is still curing needs another ~3 weeks before it hits the 6 week cure time.


----------



## Rune (Jun 11, 2018)

It was pills, I guess with powder inside. I can't really remember exactly. I did not take it for too long, no. I found my order at iHerb, it was 60 tablets, brand Doctor's Best: https://no.iherb.com/pr/Doctor-s-Be...eaturing-Sensoril-125-mg-60-Veggie-Caps/56017

I remember something now. At the time I took it, I also had low levels of thyroid hormones. I had not measured them for a long time, and when I finally did, it was way too low (I have hypthyreosis). And with low levels of those hormones, nothing will really work.

It is illegal in Norway because it is classified as a drug, meaning prescription drug. And that is not allowed to buy, like many other natural substances. We have strict rules, and if something is proven to work, then it often gets classified as drug and made illegal. That's one of the reasons why I bought it in the first place, it would might work.

I also bought something called GABA by Now Foods. That one was really dangerous, I suspect. I got like electric pulses thru my head after taking them. 

And then I tried Kava Nakamal from Eclectic Institute. Some herbal thing they use as recreational drug in some pacific islands. Well, did not work either. 

But something happened from either one of them or the combination of them all, I got more creative, sort of. But, I did stop when I had finished the boxes. And I don't want to buy such things again, especially not the GABA.

My sister get shots of B12, and she says the same, she gets lot of energy. Hmm, I might try that. I think I have to measure the vitamine B levels first, because once many years ago, the doctor called me and asked me to stop taking B supplements, because the levels of B12 were too high. I didn't take any supplements.

My sister also told that the nurses that give her the injections, they told her that they used to inject on themselves as well, to get more energy.

I have anxiety too. Or, I hope I'm more or less cured, but don't know for sure. I went to group therapy, and that did help a lot. I also take antidepressants, I believe it have kept the anxiety attacks away. So I don't dare to stop using them. Well, I have to, I guess. I have not had severe anxiety since 2012. But I'm very afraid to get it back, since it is the worst ever. The group therapy was really helpful. Now I know what to do if I get it back, so that it can go away as soon as possible. Before, I got panic, and did allsorts of things that will make the anxiety worse, like drink lots of alcohol, for example. I can still feel anxiety sneaking upon me sometimes, but it doesn't last for very long and is not as bad as before. Just very mild. 

Ashwagandha did not work for me, but it might work for you. It is supposed to work in one way or another, so it is worth trying.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 11, 2018)

*What is the difference between Naturopathic Doctors and Homeopathic Doctors?*
Naturopathic Doctors (NDs) are general practitioners of natural medicine. They are trained to treat ailments using clinical nutrition, acupuncture, botanical medicine, physical medicine, lifestyle counselling and homeopathy.

Homeopathic Doctors, on the other hand, are trained to practice in one discipline – homeopathy.

So while a homeopath would prescribe a homeopathic therapy, a naturopathic doctor would use any of the approaches listed above, including homeopathy, in their treatments.

https://advancednaturopathic.com/fa...naturopathic-doctors-and-homeopathic-doctors/

I would see which one you are interested in.  There is more to just taking one pill.  It is whole body, food, mind, spirit.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 12, 2018)

Rune,
Have you tried meditation?


----------



## Jenn Lee (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info, Rune.  Hope you keep fighting the good fight!  Living with anxiety is a constant challenge.


----------



## salute2015 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rune said:


> It was pills, I guess with powder inside. I can't really remember exactly. I did not take it for too long, no. I found my order at iHerb, it was 60 tablets, brand Doctor's Best: https://no.iherb.com/pr/Doctor-s-Be...eaturing-Sensoril-125-mg-60-Veggie-Caps/56017
> 
> I remember something now. At the time I took it, I also had low levels of thyroid hormones. I had not measured them for a long time, and when I finally did, it was way too low (I have hypthyreosis). And with low levels of those hormones, nothing will really work.
> 
> ...



Hi Rune,
sorry to hear about your problems.
I believe you underestimate Ashwaganda, it's an adaptogenic herb, which will fix whatever is wrong in your body and will not harm what is good.
Try to make tea with it and take it later at night for three months, no more. This herb likes a company, I believe. Make tea with ashwaganda and chamomile/lemon balm/holy basil...
Ashwaganda and some other herbs helped my son, who was addicted to grugs for 15 years and had serious mental problems. His anxiety was over the roof. He tried Ashwaganda in powder form, but it was a tea that helped him.
He is now clean from drugs for almost 2 years, has no anxiety, sleeps well, relaxed and enjoys his life. Hi just finished college with honors.

I also wanted to tell you that B12 could be only the temporary solution. If you think the lack of B12 caused the anxiety, think why your body is not capable of tolerating occasional lack of vitamins/minerals/etc.
Our bodies need 3 things: food, physical activities and mental activities. To cure any problem at core use these three factors.
Food : reduce carbs. I myself prone to anxiety. But when I do not eat breads/potatoes/sugar, my anxiety vanishes. I still have carbs in my diet, but much less.
Physical activities increase 'youth/growth' hormone. This is an ideal 'medicine' to fix any problem. In the far past, people who had cancer were doing heavy farm jobs, like pulling heavy stuff/etc and it helped.
Mental activities are also important. They are not weaker than two factors above. In loving state mind is capable to fix the body.
So, drink Ashwaganda, reduce carbs, go to the gym, find a hobby, talk to people and it will help.
with love.


----------



## Rune (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry that I am so late to reply. I have tried meditation, and it does work. Yes, it does work a lot. But you know, tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow, and then it becomes never. Meditation is great for so many things. So yes, I should really be doing it. I have thought so for many years. I went to a class called Silva Ultramind many years ago, and that was really great! We learned meditation there, among other things, and yes, I should have been doing it for many years already, but I haven't. Always tomorrow....

Yes, I guess I thought ashwaganda would work immediately. I took it for too short time. I can't really remember why I bought it. I think it was a try to get more energy. But I think I have found out why I have so little energy, but I'm not sure. I have a disease called thrombocytosis, which means that something red something in the blood, red blood plates, I think (I can never remember exactly), they are too many. Like double the normal value, approximately. And I suddenly came across a science report, where they had found out that 70-something percent of those with thrombocytosis had approximately the same fatique as cancer patients can get. Thrombocytosis is cancer, sort of, but at the same time not. It is classified as a type of blood cancer, since it is quite similar (but also radically different), so I guess that is where the cancer fatique comes from. In Norway, we don't get any treatment for thromocytosis (unless the blood values are too high), since the side effects are worse than the illness itself, they say. So if 70-something of those with thrombocytosis get fatique, well, I might be one of them, and that might explain why nothing really works, since it can't treat the underlying disease. But to clarify, it is not like cancer or anything dangerous. Just similar, without the lethal aspect. It can migrate into cancer later, and I guess that is why I have to control the blood values on a regular basis. I don't really know. 

I have tried low carb diets three times before. Last about a year ago. I think it is way healthier, and it helps you to lose weight. But, yeah, then suddenly it slides out again, and it is back to bread and so on. The problem is, at least here when we don't have much to choose from in grocery stores, that you have to make everything from scratch. Can't just dump something in the microwave. And it is very expensive too, here where vegetables costs a lot. Everything healthy and pure costs a lot. Pizza, spaghetti and Coca Cola are almost for free. But low carb is way healthier, yes. I have neve eaten so much vegetables as on low carb diet, and so little junkfood.

But, I did not get any extra energy. I have read that most people do. I guess that's why I chose low carb in the first place.

Exercise does not work either. I used to exercise a lot earlier, but gave up. It often have the opposite effect, less energy.

Alcohol works. But that is not very healthy. I don't drink now, but used to. And that was the only thing that really, really worked, like magic, almost.

I'm so glad to hear about your son doing so well. That must have been a blessing.


----------

